# No idea who the person who submitted it is, but...



## GsdLoverr729 (Jun 20, 2010)

Someone sent a captioned pic of my babygirl to the German Shepherd Dog Community on Facebook, and they posted it!  :wild:
Sooo here it is. :wub:


----------



## 3dognite (May 28, 2003)

That's a darling picture...and that song gets stuck in my head in all of it's variations....


----------



## Mac's Mom (Jun 7, 2010)

I love it!


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Cute pic, but I'm not a fan of how that page takes photo's(even if they are submitted and they give credit in the comments) and then puts their name on it. Exploiting others for their benefit. I don't see the GSDC watermark on your photo...but every other one has it?
Who submitted your pic, and where did they copy it from? Do you know Hermit?


----------



## GSDGunner (Feb 22, 2011)

onyx'girl said:


> Cute pic, but I'm not a fan of how that page takes photo's(even if they are submitted and they give credit in the comments) and then puts their name on it. Exploiting others for their benefit. I don't see the GSDC watermark on your photo...but every other one has it?
> Who submitted your pic, and where did they copy it from? Do you know Hermit?


The GSDC only puts a watermark on a pic if THEY captioned it. If you submit one already captioned then they don't watermark it.


----------



## GsdLoverr729 (Jun 20, 2010)

onyx'girl said:


> Cute pic, but I'm not a fan of how that page takes photo's(even if they are submitted and they give credit in the comments) and then puts their name on it. Exploiting others for their benefit. I don't see the GSDC watermark on your photo...but every other one has it?
> Who submitted your pic, and where did they copy it from? Do you know Hermit?


 According to the post, this Hermit person submitted it. I have the picture on my facebook as well as on this site in an early thread. It was also in my album for a while (no longer is). 
I have no idea who the person is. Complete stranger. I did message the page's admins about it, because I am NOT ok with strangers taking my pictures for any reason without asking me permission.

Thanks everyone who said she's cute  She still has that same silly personality! I think I'd be happier if my pic hadn't been "stolen."


----------



## GsdLoverr729 (Jun 20, 2010)

Update- An admin got back to me and offered to remove the picture, or the name of the other person and put mine in, or just add mine in. I told her to just add mine in as the owner but am now going to have to begin watermarking my photos.  Oh well. Better to watermark than to have them stolen.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Did you add the caption or did Hermit?


----------



## GsdLoverr729 (Jun 20, 2010)

Hermit.


----------



## Jag (Jul 27, 2012)

A person I know in England had pics of her birds copied from either our online bird community or from her Flicker account. It happened many times (her Greys are gorgeous!). I caught them on a 'Greys for sale' post... using pics of her Greys. We didn't know if it was one of those scam sites from people that have no birds but get people to send money in advance, so I reported it over here and let her know. Several other ads came out of the US with pics of her birds on them. She didn't seem overly upset... as it happened over and over... but I'd have been LIVID.


----------



## julie87 (Aug 19, 2012)

I almost spit my coffee out! That is freaking hilarious and adorable and cute and now im singing the song!


----------



## Angelina03 (Jan 9, 2012)

That is too cute. 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

I saw your photo on my fb newsfeed....glad you are now included in the info on _your_ pic! And yea, that song won't get out of my brain, but now when I hear it, your cute puppy seeking a belly rub will be what I think of!


----------



## GsdLoverr729 (Jun 20, 2010)

Julie and Angelina- Lmao thanks!

Jane- Yup, I feel better a bit now that it's not someone else's name on MY dog. From a picture taken over 2 yrs ago. Lmao. But that's true. Who knows. I may end up singing that song to Koda.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

You might want to contact this page and let them know also!
https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...31243056.40030.185321808157805&type=1&theater

That's the problem when someone posts a pic they have no right to post without permission or credit. It then goes viral. Kind of neat if you don't care. Not so cool if you do.


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

I had one of my photos taken by a site (America's Funniest German Shepherds, I think it was) without my permission - they added a caption and their initials to MY photo - someone else actually saw it and alerted me. I was pissed, and asked them to remove it, but they didn't. I ended up reporting it to FB, and they did take the picture off for me, but by then it had already been shared all over the place.


----------



## Lexi (May 12, 2010)

Hi, I am the owner and founder of The German Shepherd Dog Community.  So sorry your photo was submitted without permission and reposted! We do try and ask for permission before reposting and unfortunately there ARE people out there who will post photos and claim that they are theirs and of their dog and that it is fine for us to use them...when in fact they are not. We have NO problem deleting photos upon request and bend over backwards to make things right if we are contacted by the photo's rightful owner or even if there is an inkling of a dispute. So if you would like me to remove the picture, I definitely will! Once again, MY APOLOGIES for not crediting you in the first place! Please don't hesitate to contact us if necessary, we will be happy to correct ANY mistake.


----------



## GsdLoverr729 (Jun 20, 2010)

It's all alright!  Everything was worked out very quickly, it was fixed by an administrator when I messaged.  
I don't mind her photo being on there, it's actually kind of exciting! I love reading the comments. My issue was a stranger taking credit for my dog (like Debbie said). I have decided to watermark all my photos from now on to avoid this happening again!!!

ETA- I was never unhappy with the page, my frustration is aimed at the total stranger who claimed my photo/dog as his.


----------



## Lexi (May 12, 2010)

Oh good, I am so happy to hear that!  We also get many of our photos submitted via email with the express wish that we use them and/or post them, your photo may have been one of the photos that people email to us. People generally love it when their dog's photos are posted, but there are a few who get upset when one of the admins captions one by mistake (that was submitted by someone else). It really is a great pic and the perfect caption.


----------



## GsdLoverr729 (Jun 20, 2010)

It does fit well, and thank you.  I understand submitting, it's great seeing all the positive feedback on her. I just don't understand submitting another person's photo. It seems strange to me lol!


----------



## Kaasuti (Aug 8, 2012)

GsdLoverr729 said:


> Someone sent a captioned pic of my babygirl to the German Shepherd Dog Community on Facebook, and they posted it!  :wild:
> Sooo here it is. :wub:


Adorable. I saw this earlier, diddn't think there would be many people on here that are a member of this group.
​


----------



## Jo Ellen (Aug 30, 2011)

I always wonder where those pictures on Facebook come from. Cute picture! You just never know, when you post pictures on the internet, where they will turn up.

I found pillows selling on EB, golden retriever pillows. The tapestry fabric was made from a picture I had taken years earlier of my golden retriever Daisy. The Daisy pillows :wub: 

I was very angry at first, but I got over it. I'm actually very flattered, I bought some of the pillows, and who knows how many Daisy pillows are out there now. I find it very comforting.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

I was just on fb and it was on my most recent feed again. Over 8000 shares. Crazy! If only Koda knew how popular she is!


----------



## GsdLoverr729 (Jun 20, 2010)

Kaasuti- I figured a lot of people on here followed lol  It is, after all, our breed! 
Jo Ellen- That's really cool! I probably would have contacted them about it being my dog, because they're making money off of your baby. But I would have totally bought them if it was my girl on them!
Jane- I did show her, and she looked from me to Matt for a minute before running to the door. She then began barking at us. We asked her what she wanted, she lead us to her toys, then back to the door.  I guess she figured it out and thinks that she deserves a new toy. Lmao!!!


----------



## Lexi (May 12, 2010)

GsdLoverr729 said:


> It does fit well, and thank you.  I understand submitting, it's great seeing all the positive feedback on her. I just don't understand submitting another person's photo. It seems strange to me lol!


Believe me, the admins and I agree with you, lol! At any rate, I appreciate your understanding!


----------



## Jo Ellen (Aug 30, 2011)

GsdLoverr729 said:


> Jo Ellen- That's really cool! I probably would have contacted them about it being my dog, because they're making money off of your baby. But I would have totally bought them if it was my girl on them!


I could only get as far as the seller who was making the pillows and the name of the company that was making the tapestry. The seller admitted it looked like my dog and my picture, she seemed uncomfortable. I let it go and I bought some pillows. It's my dog, it's my photograph and I'm flattered  It's something I would never have done myself, wouldn't even know how to begin. I'm glad there's Daisy pillows out there, it's a great story, isn't it?

The ironic thing is I had never looked on Ebay until then. Someone posted an Ebay link on a forum about golden retriever pillows, I passed it over several times until one day I got bored and decided to look. Can you imagine my surprise?


----------



## Jo Ellen (Aug 30, 2011)

onyx'girl said:


> I was just on fb and it was on my most recent feed again. Over 8000 shares. Crazy! If only Koda knew how popular she is!


Makes you smile deep inside, doesn't it


----------



## GsdLoverr729 (Jun 20, 2010)

I am enjoying all the positive feedback  Too bad she's all grown up and derpy now


----------

